# 6th annual Bastrop Bayou Fishing Tournament



## corndog (Jun 27, 2007)

To all the coolers

were holding our fishing tournament again this year from May 2nd to May 4th. The headquaters will me at Marlin Marina on the bayou. entry is $30.00 dollars and it's 100% pay back. Last year we had 175 fishermen and 1st paid $1000.00 2 paid $800 and 3rd paid 500.00. We also have door prizes and this year all 1st place fish will recieve a plaque,money and a coustom rod built by Texas Rods. any entry forms needed or questions contact me at 979-482-7335 or by e-mail.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Can you post up rules and regs etc


----------

